
Import Events from Any Calendar into Slack - newtang
https://blog.geteventbot.com/2019/03/26/import-events-from-any-calendar.html
======
joewadcan
We're using the ical standard to pull in events, though we've found so many
instances of companies breaking RFC 5545, it's hard to call it a "standard".
Happy to chat about how we built this feature, for those interested.

ical standard: [https://icalendar.org/RFC-Specifications/iCalendar-
RFC-5545/](https://icalendar.org/RFC-Specifications/iCalendar-RFC-5545/)

// Joe (Eventbot co-founder)

